# A New Hope....



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Give it a click!

View attachment 428


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Funny. Someone had a LOT of free time on their hands. I've also seen the Empire Strikes Back one before.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw Empire last night. That's what prompted me to go looking for the first one, LOL.


----------



## Mollins (Aug 16, 2005)

ive seen this before he's done all the originial 3


and the dude is from scotland 8)


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

There is also a Ghostbusters one.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I've never seen that before, it's so cute!
Thanks for sharing, Pete.


----------

